# Home and job in Montana



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

Seeking couple to serve as Live-in Home advisors at Powder River Farm in the l Broadus, Mt. Will assist four adult male developmentally disabled residents with living skills while managing the household(new 5 bedroom home) and supervising work of the 40 acre farm. Salary and housing provided. Background checks required. Send letter of interest, resume and references to Box 11, Broadus, Mt. 59317 More information call Tom @ 1-406-740-2360


----------

